# Linux-based BBS



## Gwailo (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm looking at making my OS X BSD subsystem look a bit more like the old Renegade (or other dialup) style BBS systems. I was wondering if anyone knows of a good message board application for Linux that will work in Darwin.

BTW in case this seems ambiguous, I do not mean one that parses out HTML pages like vBulletin or wwwBoard, I mean a Linux-ONLY application.

I know it's a bit of an unusual request  thanks!


----------

